# Mein Bottichteich in Planung



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus __ Blausternchen

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich 

Herzlich Willkommen  

Freut mich wieder eine "Infiszierte" kennen zu lernen  

Apropos kennen lernen  

Kannst uns nicht deinen Teich näher Vorstellen  

Hier habe ich schon ein Platzerl für dich reserviert  

Wie das mit den Bildern geht  , ein Klick in meiner Signatur und du bist im Bilde


----------



## blausternchen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Danke für die nette Begrüßung  .

Hihi.. mein Teich.. das ist auch eher die Bottichversion und noch in Planung und mein Garten ist auf der 4. Etage mitten in der Stadt. Alle Hostas müssen in Kübeln wohnen, genauso wie die Riesenbambusse und die großen Stauden. Man muss sich im Vergleich zum "richtigen" Garten schon etwas einschränken, aber meine reichlich 100 qm hier oben zu bespaßen macht mir trotzdem viel Freude. 

Demnächst kommen ein paar Hosta-Fotos, aber wie gesagt, sind alles noch Winzlinge von diesem Jahr, also nichts Großes erwarten  .

LG
__ blausternchen


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus __ Blausternchen

Hast du schon einmal mein Teichlein gesehen  

Hier mein "Riesen" Teich:


----------



## toschbaer (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Hallo Helmut,
wird mal ein "riesen Teich"    

öhmmm Helmut,
 Du hast doch noch so ein "Dolles" Hobby  

Nackt __ Schnecken     

Möchte Deine Tieger Schnecken  :__ nase  auch mal sehen !!!!!! 

Biddee FODDOS

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus Friedhelm

[OT]Jetzt stell dir vor, war doch glatt ein Igel vor Wochen bei uns im Garten :crazy .
Ich liebe normalerweise Igel  aber wie konnte er nur  
Statt das der die "Spanierinnen" verspeist hat, hat er sich über die "Tigerinnen" hergemacht   
Alle "Tigerinnen" weg. Schade, dabei waren die sehr hübsch  
Leider bevor ich noch ein Foto machen konnte  
Von den "Spanierinnen", du weißt schon, das sind die "Orangenen" "Schleimigen" Pfuiiiiii, habe ich Fotos au Maß.
Würde sie dir ja gerne zeigen, aber meine Gattin hat das "Copyright" drauf, Sorry  . Die "Spanierinnen" gibt sie leider nicht her [/OT]


----------



## blausternchen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus __ Blausternchen
> 
> Hast du schon einmal mein Teichlein gesehen
> 
> ...



Wie süß! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Genau sowas schwebt mir auch vor. Wie machst du es dass es sich im Sommer nicht zu sehr aufheizt? Das ist eigentlich meine größte Sorge.

LG
blausternchen


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus __ Blausternchen

Ich mach garnix  , aber mehr wie 25°C hat mein Teichlein noch nicht gehabt  und das von Sonnenaufgang bis ca. 14:00 volle Sonne.

Pflanzen würden auch gut 30°C vertragen  . Natürlich nur Pflanzen, Fische sind in so einem Mini ausgesperrt. Die würden die Tag/Nacht Schwankungen nicht lange mit machen.

Warum schwebt dir so ein Teichlein vor, du hast doch schon einen Bottich


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Noch was vergessen  

Meine Voraussetzungen sind aber vielleicht nicht auf dich umsetzbar.

Auf 700 Höhenmeter sind die Temparaturen doch andere als im "Flachen". Soll heißen, mehr wie 28°C (im Schatten) hatten wir heuer noch nicht.


----------



## blausternchen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Ich bin Flachländer unter 40 m NN und hier oben auf dem Dach ist reichlich Sonne, sofern sie scheint, in diesem Sommer hatten wir nicht viel. Die Hostas stehen deshalb auch schon unter diversen Schattenbäumchen, Albizia julibrissin und Cornus kousa chinensis, und die Bambusse geben auch Schatten, die sind so zwischen 4 und 6 m hoch. 

Der Bottich ist noch nicht bepflanzt weil ich noch nicht weiß was diese Bedingungen aushält, ich nehme mir viel Zeit mit der Planung, damit die schönen Pflanzen nicht nach ein paar Monaten dahin sind und ich alles neu machen muss. 

LG
__ blausternchen


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Hosta - süchtig ????*

Servus __ Blausternchen

Klappere einmal die Pflanzenabteilungen diverser Baumärkte ab.
Jetzt gibts noch einiges im Abverkauf  . So kannst testen was geht  . Die finanziellen Verluste sind so doch eher gering.

"Hochwertiges" (Seerosen, __ Lotos) bekommst eh fast nicht mehr.

Wie groß ist den der Bottich > Foto


----------

